

Ten Rules for Web Startups (2005) - mgunes
http://evhead.com/2005/11/ten-rules-for-web-startups.asp

======
blasdel
Interesting that this was written while he was deep in Odeo but probably just
before he realized it was untenable, and started doing the side project
sprints that led to Twitter.

Odeo broke most of these rules, and Twitter followed almost all of them — save
for the biggie #7. They followed #8 for way too long given that they never
took the acquisition exit, to their detriment — at some point a lot earlier
they should have either gotten acquired or stopped acting like that was their
only exit.

------
aberman
Thank God for rule #11, otherwise rule #7 would look laughable in retrospect.

"give-everything-away-and-make-it-up-on-volume strategy stamps an expiration
date on your company's ass. In other words, design something to charge for
into your product and start taking money within 6 months"

Advice I hear echoed all the time, yet all the big "holy shit, what a huge
valuation" consumer internet startups with experienced entrepreneurs at the
helm seem to ignore it. Just a thought.

~~~
ngsayjoe
Ironically, that includes Twitter :)

